# Refinishing an accident waiting to happen.



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Its more of a safety issue than anything. The front porch of my mother's house was laid down over thirty years ago. It is cement that is slick as snot on ice when its wet. Looking for the best budget minded method for adding an abrasive or abrasive cover (grit tape) for the approximately 250-300sqft area. Need suggestions and if possible like experiences.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

No personal experience, but seems you could paint it with an epoxy paint with a "grit" type additive like they do on garage floors.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sure-Ste...or-Floor-and-Concrete-Paint-SU-0922/100672153


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you know how well the aggregate stays suspended, or would I need to constantly stir the can. It seems as though the clear is not anti slip. The biege or green just wouldnt match well. Needs to be grey or clear.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I've rolled on Behr heavy duty floor paint and tossed handfulls of builders sand over it immediately after rolling a section. Just sweep the sand off the unpainted section back onto the section you painted. Let it dry for a day, then comeback with a soft broom and brush off the loose sand. If you want it extra grippy, repeat that one more time.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You can etch it with muriatic acid. ####WEAR PROTECTIVE GEAR, ESPECIALLY A MASK#### 

It will produce a very light "sand" finish. Might be enough. In any case, I would recommend cleaning and etching before painting.


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Rent an powerful power washer and blast the heck out of the concrete surface. This will remove some of the slick concrete. Look at your neighbors drive way that always gets power washed, all the aggregate is exposed because he is eating away at the concrete with the power washer.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Muriatic acid is what we used on our church sidewalk 30+ years ago to solve the slippery problem. Still serving it's purpose today.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I am not sure what the stuff they used in the main garage of the Houston airport. It looks like a bed of kitty litter but it seems to be holding up. Mybe someone else knows what it is.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> You can etch it with muriatic acid. ####WEAR PROTECTIVE GEAR, ESPECIALLY A MASK####
> 
> It will produce a very light "sand" finish. Might be enough. In any case, I would recommend cleaning and etching before painting.


Yep, good stuff to etch concrete. X2 on a mask and eye cover!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.safe-floor.com/Residential.html


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I've rolled on Behr heavy duty floor paint and tossed handfulls of builders sand over it immediately after rolling a section. Just sweep the sand off the unpainted section back onto the section you painted. Let it dry for a day, then comeback with a soft broom and brush off the loose sand. If you want it extra grippy, repeat that one more time.


^^^^
This, or playbox sand available in 50 lb bags. Make sure the sand is dry and the paint is still tacky. Add a 2nd light coat of paint over the sand for a nice finished look.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys.
Think I'm going to use a cleaner/etcher (quikrete clean & etch)
then lay some primer then the anti-slip acrylic.

If anyone else has done it this way, I would like to hear any helpful tips.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I would go by slip free systems in Friendswood they have it all


----------

